# deal of the year



## orchid527 (Oct 28, 2013)

A nice find this weekend at a show in South Bend IN. A BS venustum album, a BS Lynleigh Koopowitz and a malipoense in bud, all for only $23. I feel like a thief. Mike


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 28, 2013)

That is a steal!


----------



## Carkin (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, I hope a deal like that comes my way someday!!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 28, 2013)

So not fair!  What vendor are they from?


----------



## orchid527 (Oct 28, 2013)

Orchid Boy

They were on the local society sales table. I really don't know why they were so cheap. Two have the original Hausermann tags on them and they look like seedlings. The malipoense has a Parkside tag. It has a leaf span of 11 inches and the bud is in good shape. It does not look like a division, but I can't really tell for sure. It cost me $12. They all appear to be healthy with good roots and no bugs. 

I must have done something to appease the orchid gods. I was beginning to think they were malicious only.

Mike


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2013)

You thief! I want to see that bloom when it opens.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2013)

good score. OS sales tables can be a treasure trove.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2013)

Great purchase!!!! Malipo alone should be worth 2 times the sum!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Oct 29, 2013)

congrats they look nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2013)

Mike, you should of tipped the guy for that deal!


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you haggle?


----------

